# Confederate Raider Complete



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

You know it's never really "done", but I'm at the point where I am doing more harm than good, so here they are. The full figure picture is with a flash to light up the Rairders face under the brim of his hat, but the remainder are without flash. Photography is not my strong suit, but these give a good idea. I'm pleased with it and thrilled I got a chance to build it. Thanks for looking, and a big thanks to Moebius!:wave:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work!!! You did a great job on the paintwork. What a great kit to have available again!!
Steve


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Great job, louspal!! Congrats on finishing a really good looking build-up. - Denis


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic paint job and finish!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very, very nice. Great painting on both the raider and his horse. Excellent work on the details of his uniform.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing him!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thought I was gonna be able to pass on this kit, until I saw your buildup.
Great job!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

An absolute work of art :thumbsup:
The piping is beautiful, how did you accomplish this task...excellent:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Really really really nice.Good choice of hair color,eyes and shading all over the kit.It's a beauty of a kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beauty, Lou...take a bow!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I can see painting this kit a faux-bronze ... A company called Triangle Crafts makes paint called "Sophisticated Finishes" which replicates the effect of aged bronze or copper.

Maybe it's just me, but it appears that you missed the inside top "loop" of the piping. It appears to be doubled piping everywhere but the very top.

I'd have to see it in person, but it looks like he's got a captain's sleeve rank (two pipes), and a general's collar rank.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job louspal! :thumbsup: Excellent detail work.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

louspal said:


> You know it's never really "done", but I'm at the point where I am doing more harm than good...


"The enemy of good is better." One of the most important things a modeler can learn (or any artist, for that matter) is the ability to determine when a given piece is finished.

As for your build-up, I can only echo what has already been stated--good color choices, natural-looking shading and highlighting; simply a nice, clean build all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very nice job. The shading on the horse is wonderful. Great looking!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Awesome!*


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

nicely done!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments!
Whiteraven: You are correct sir. The one area that the detail was too soft for comfort is on the piping. There is a second braid but I was sure if I "went for it" the result would be a blob instead of a clean line.
Thnaks McDee, to start the piping on the sleeves and saddle blanket I thinned yellow enamel (only enamel on model) so that it would flow into the pattern and then went back with a fine brush, thicker paint and my trusty magnifier. I also did a dark blue pin-wash on the sleeves to make the pattern stand out a bit. Because I found myself holding my breath when painting, it probably took me 5-6 short sessions to get them where I felt OK with the result without passing out. 
Zombie - Yep, sometimes the trick is knowing when to step away.
Thanks again for looking. Model on!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

louspal said:


> Thank you all for your comments!
> Whiteraven: You are correct sir. The one area that the detail was too soft for comfort is on the piping. There is a second braid but I was sure if I "went for it" the result would be a blob instead of a clean line.
> Thnaks McDee, to start the piping on the sleeves and saddle blanket I thinned yellow enamel (only enamel on model) so that it would flow into the pattern and then went back with a fine brush, thicker paint and my trusty magnifier. I also did a dark blue pin-wash on the sleeves to make the pattern stand out a bit. Because I found myself holding my breath when painting, it probably took me 5-6 short sessions to get them where I felt OK with the result without passing out.
> Zombie - Yep, sometimes the trick is knowing when to step away.
> Thanks again for looking. Model on!


How did you mask the sleeves and pants an bridle blanket. can you use frisket paper. I am having a hell of time getting it right. do you airbrush or handbrush.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> How did you mask the sleeves and pants an bridle blanket. can you use frisket paper. I am having a hell of time getting it right. do you airbrush or handbrush.


I found it helpful to spray the yellow on the blanket first, then hand brush the blue. Then I sprayed a wash of the same blue to tone down the yellow slightly. I use the blue masking tape. Not sure frisket will stick very well.

- Denis


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That's truly inspiring work. This kit isn't my cup-o-tea, but I certainly appreciate the fine craftsmanship you've done to it. Congratulations on a wonderful build!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice work louspal on this great re-issue! Love the paint job and shading you've done. 

Very inspiring for sure!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work!! Does the kit come with the complete rifle, or is it just the part sticking out of the holster?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> Awesome work!! Does the kit come with the complete rifle, or is it just the part sticking out of the holster?


The complete rifle


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Your model is incredible. I got this model the other day and it is 1 of Aurora's finest work. The eyes of your horse are very realistic of how they're supposed to appear. You really did your homework. Excellent job and especially with the detail work. If you're gonna do something like this, you might as well do it right. And yours is definitely right!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

armymedic80 said:


> I got this model the other day and it is 1 of Aurora's finest work.


Thanks again, Medic. So, you took the plunge and got this one. Good! You won't be disappointed. The horse being larger, and the seams are not too bad compared to Zorro's Tornado or the White Stallion, make it an easier build and good practice (I know, I'm a putty slinging cheater) One of my favorite builds, ever.
Djnick did a great build of Zorro, and if you haven't seen it, you get a good idea of the kit's challenges: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305480&highlight=zorro+wip
Also, take a look at his finished build-up. Really nice. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308155&highlight=zorro+wip
Happy modeling:thumbsup:


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Super awesome job on this one. Incredible detail. The rifle, blanket, buckles, sleeve piping, the horse, the horse.......I could go on all day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Perfect!
Bob


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

louspal said:


> ...I know, I'm a putty slinging cheater


Heehehehehehe..... too funny!

MMM


----------

